# R34 gtr driver side side skirt wanted



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

As above need the whole skirt oem only


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Me too... hard to find...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Buy a new one , they are available new plus the front guard


----------

